# PA, Philadelphia area looking for group



## Ninjajucer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi! I'm looking to join a group in the philadelphia, lower bucks or montgomery areas. Have experience with Rifts, Deadlands and D&D. Am open to any tabletop rpg. Have transportation so thats not a problem. Send me an email at ninjajucer@hotmail.com and hopefully I'll make a good fit. Thanx!

-Michael


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 23, 2005)

None of the groups I'm in at the moment are recruiting, but there is a weekly gamer group that meets in the South-West Corner of Rittenhouse Square, I think its the Philosophy Society building (I forget the name exactly). The group's name is PAGE

http://roleplayers.meetup.com/79/

This has some contact information for them.

Good Luck!


----------



## Reinforcements (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I live in teh Montgomery County.  You may IM Frankenchoky@aol.com if you want to chat, or whatever.


----------



## Drameth (Aug 24, 2005)

*In The Same Boat*

I'm right in there with you!  I was just in a  campaign, but we went out seperate ways over the summer, and I'm now looking for a new game as it seems we might not be playing anymore.  The possibilities are endless, ranging from me making a new game to me trying to find another game like you.  Contact me at RKenshin1111@hotmail.com or SwordHunterCho on AIM...


----------



## mfrench (Sep 5, 2005)

We've got a group in University City, we're about  to start a new campaign when the school year restarts (~ 2 weeks), and we could probably add more to the group if anybody's interested.


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 6, 2005)

Mrfrench, i'd be interested in joining your game.  If you could get me more info (days, frequency of play, etc) that would be cool.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like I am moving to Jersey, yuck.  But it is Cherry Hill so at least I am still a Philadelphia suburb boy.

Anyway, I am also interested in finding a game in and around that area.  Maybe we can form a new group if Mfrench's would be over-full.

I have some DM experience but don't really think I am very good at being in charge.


----------



## mfrench (Sep 12, 2005)

School doesn't start for another two weeks, so we don't have a date or time picked yet.  In fact, two of our regular players have said they might bow out, so it's up in the air.  I'll update you guys when I can.

Oh yeah, the DM wants to run a Realms campaign, as far as I know.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd be interested in joining your game too, if you have the space and it's at a time I can make.  My class schedule is insane.


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry to bug you, but do you have any updates?  It's been over two weeks since the last time you posted.

Not having a group sucks


----------



## Gideon (Oct 2, 2005)

It looks like there is 6 of us that are looking to find a game.  Maybe we can form our own, although I don't want to abandon mfrench.

We need three things:
1. A place to play.  I live right next to the Walt Whitman.
2. A game to play.  Is D&D the only thing people want to play?
3. A DM/GM.  I have about 4 years experience in 3/3.5 D&D.  In my estimation, I am about a C(average) DM.

Things that will be important:
1.  What kind of game would we want?  Hack 'n Slash, Deep imersive, or somewhere inbetween.
2.  Time to play.  weekends, 2/month, every thursday at 6:30.
3.  I really don't have anything for 3.  But we all know three is cool and vitally important to the integrity of a list.


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 5, 2005)

Gideon:

1a) I live in a dorm right now, so playing at my place would be pretty much out of the question
2a) D&D sounds good to me
3a) never run a game before

1b) Somewhere in between, leaning more towards hack & slash than super-immersive
2b) friday or saturday nights would be the best for me; i'd prefer every other week, but i could do more or less often than that
3b) yes


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey all,

I know we have a fair amount of possible gamers here already, but I thought I'd like to toss my hat into the fray.  I actually have no Live-Gaming experience, though I've played online games for the last 13 years.  I'm currently living in Montgomery County and have the ability to commute anywhere in the general area.  

To answer some of the questions above:
1.  I would prefer not to play at my residence.  My grand-mother-in-law currently resides with my wife and I, so there would be nothing but distractions and grumblings all the time.

2.  Since this is my first live-gaming group, I would like to try D&D, however I'm open to most anything - Rifts, SW, Deadlands, Modern, etc.  

3. I have DMed before, though all online.  I'm sure the atmosphere would be very different for a live-game and I'd prefer to try it as a PC before trying it as a DM.  Nonetheless, if need be, I would/could put something together as a DM I'd imagine.  As a fair warning, however, I tend to favor more imersion then hack n' slash.

1a.  As I mentioned before, I tend to favor the role-playing over roll-playing, but since this is my first table-top game, I'd like to give anything a try just to see what it's like.

2a.  I have no clue what my schedule will be like (which is why I was hesitant to even post this up here).  I just started a new job, but I would still be interested and I would make every attempt to be there.  That said, my job would have to, unfortunately, come first.

3a.  Long live the three!

Sorry to hop into this thread so late.  I just wanted to wait a see what would be happening with my work.  I hope no one minds.


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 6, 2005)

1. I live in Wilmington, which is probably a bit too far from the city for most people.  
2. I'm okay with D&D, but I'd prefer to try something a little different, like Arcana Unearthed/Evolved, d20 Modern, or Mutants and Masterminds.
3. I've never GMed D&D3e, but I've GMed other games, and run an episodic superhero game whenever I visit friends in Toronto.

1a. I prefer deep immersive, but I'm flexible.  I enjoy combat, but don't want to focus entirely on it.  
2a.  I play a game on Saturday afternoons, so I couldn't play then.  Thursday evenings would be fine by me, and twice a month would be ideal.
3a. Naturally.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey again guys,

I'm not sure what happened to some of the people from earlier in the thread, but I wanted to pass the word that I am still interested.  If anyone would like to contact me to speak further about it, please feel free to E-mail me at JRemeikas at comcast dot net.  I'm sure we can work something out in terms of a game and a place to play.

Take care all!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry for the delay, It took me a while to get internet in New Jersey.

As a prize for waiting....a very terrible joke

What did delaware?

her NEW JERSEY!

okay,

1.  Place to play?

Gunslinger, would it be possible for you to sign out a room in one of the buildings on campus.  That would put our meeting place in a central location and would alleviate the need for anyone to clean their house.


2 and 3. Game to play/GM?

Michael Tree, over at the atomic think tank you mentioned possibly starting a mutants and masterminds game.  d4 would make a fouth player. 

I would be willing to run a d&d campaign if Mr. Tree decideds not to run M&M or you other folks don't want to play super heroes.

1b. Style?

on a scale of 1 to 10 with 1 being "I heart my d20!" and 10 being "I am Lord Balthezar!" most people seem to be about a 7.  Did I peg that correctly?

2b. Time to play?

Bi-weekly Thursdays at 6:30-10:30.  That will make a sorta late night for the commuters on a work night.  However, the ride home should be smooth down 95 and out 76 at 10:30 at night.  Any problems with this time slot?

3b.  My poem for the number 3:
   Three is cool
    and bright as a jewel
    and it doesn't drool.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats one heck of a way to take charge Gideon!  I was going to suggest the same thing concerning the college campus room.  Otherwise, again...wow.  

I'm looking forward to something happening here.


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll look into the thing about a room, but I have class till 7:10 on Thursdays.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 12, 2005)

If a Champions(Hero Games) campaign materializes I'd be interested.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

What is a day you can play Gunslinger?

I am also changing my offer to DM to be an Arcana Unearthed campaign.  Currently, I am thinking of making my own setting and not playing in the Dimond Throne.

Champions is the white wolf super hero?


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 13, 2005)

I think I'd be more interested in a fantasy game, but I am still interested in a Mutants and Masterminds game (or any Superhero-themed game in general).


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 13, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Champions is the white wolf super hero?




No it's from a company called Hero Games. Its the original point based super hero system. I think it might even have been the first point based RPG. Its now in its 5th edition.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 20, 2005)

I just wanted to try to keep this thread alive a little bit longer.  Anyone have a possible place to play?  Anyone?  Anywhere?  Anyone know of any possible gaming stores that would allow us to use some of their room to play?  

If anyone/everyone else would like to try, we could just get together one day/evening at a small restaurant and just meet.  That might let us come to some decisions and toss ideas around a bit more easily.


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 21, 2005)

That's a good idea Dingo.  If meeting in person is tough, we could arrange to 'meet' in the chat room at a certain time.

I don't think I have enough time to run a full M&M game.  I'd be interesting in running episodic sessions every once in a while, but I don't think I have enough time to run a regular game.  Gideon, I'd definitely be interested in an Arcana Unearthed game, or a combined AU / D&D game.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I get those "good ideas" every once in a while.  I do cherish them when they come, however rare they might be.    

That said, a place in Center City Philadelphia would probably be central to everyone involved, from Wilmington to us up in Montgomery County.  There are several possible places to go to, perhaps to grab some lunch down on South Street during next weekend.  Of course, that still involves coming into the city, which can be a hassle at any point during the week, including the weekend.  Another option would be to come up Conshohocken or King of Prussia, which are more accessible, though a bit further away from Wilmington.  

Nonetheless, we could try for next weekend (Oct. 29th or 30th) or we could go for two weekends away (Nov. 6th and 6th).

Or, we could all go trick or treating together on Halloween...what do ya say?!


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry for being absent for so long.  I may have found us a room at Temple, but I'm having trouble finding out exactly who can give me a definite "yes or no."  Center City Philly would work for me, but I don't have any ideas as to where exactly we could go.

As far as days that are good for me: monday, tuesday, wednesday, or friday evenings would be best.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 22, 2005)

Next weekend (29-30) is out for me.

I can meet pretty much any of the other times.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 22, 2005)

It sounds like an evening during the week would be better, at least for Gunslinger.  Is that good for everyone else?  I'd like to aim for at least a week away (sometime during the week of October 31st to November 4th) so that we can plan it and get as many people there as possible.  Sadly, the boss hasn't put up our work schedule for the following week, but I'm pretty sure I've got the midnight shift, so any of those nights should be good for me.

Concerning the a place to play, if you can manage to find out about a possible room to play in Gunslinger, that would be great.  Keep up at it.  Threaten to protest and chain yourself to a door if you don't get a definite answer (just kidding about that; it didn't go over at my college too well).  Nonetheless, if you can find out about a room, that would be great.  Temple isn't exactly off the main road, but it is in Philly, and that would be very central for all of us.

As for a place to meet, I'm thinking a pizza place or such where we can sit down and have an informal get together that won't cost too much money.  Give me a day or two and I'll dig someplace up.  My main priority, considering Center City, is easy and free/cheap parking.  

If anyone else has any other suggestions, etc., please toss them out there.


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 27, 2005)

A weekday evening would be fine for me.  I'd prefer a Tuesday or Wednesday, but it really doesn't matter much.  I don't know center city all that well, so I can't really reccommend a place.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey all,

Sorry for the delay.  I got caught up in some work things and just put the computer on the back burner for a few days.

Nonetheless, I did do some looking and...well, there really isn't that much in terms of free parking in Center City.  It just isn't a place that offers that much 'free access'.  'Easy access', yes.  'Free access', no.  

That being said, Michael, would you object to traveling up to an area like Conshohocken or King of Prussia.  I think you're are the furthest away, so I wanted to know from you.  Otherwise, I know of several places off-hand where we could meet up at in those general areas, including places with the good food.

Let me know if the King of Prussia/Conshohocken area would be bad for anyone?  If so, then we'll get together in Philly itself. 

Just let me know.  Thanks all!  I'm still looking forward to getting something going, even if there is only a small handful of us.

Edit:  I just wanted to get a decent head-count going, but thus far I'm looking at Gideon, Gunslinger, Michael Tree, and myself, correct?  Anyone else interested?  If so, is this area going to work for you?  Will either the 8th (Tuesday) or the 9th (Wednesday) work for everyone?


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 29, 2005)

King of Prussia would be okay, as long as I don't have to go there in the height of rush-hour.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking of having it at about 7pm or 8pm.  You leaving to get up here for those times should give you plenty of time to get up here.  The other good thing is that once you get into Philly, the roads you would be travelling aren't usually too bad during those times for the direction you'll be coming.  

Does 7pm or 7:30pm sound good for everyone?


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't get to KoP while SEPTA is on strike.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Gunslinger,

Two things I wanted to let you know.  Firstly, Septa still has the Regional Rails running.  However, they're supposedly so crowded and packed that it would probably be pretty impractical to do anything with them.

Secondly, I'd be able to swing by and give you a ride.  I work in Philly, so I'd be able to swing into there and do some work before coming by and giving you a lift out to Conshohocken.

Anyone else having problems or such?

I have a place in mind in Conshohocken right off I-76 and I-476.  Parking at that time of day around there isn't bad and the pizza is good.


----------



## HandNik (Nov 4, 2005)

*My turn*

Hey, well I live in Montgomery County and I'm looking for a group as well. I've never DMd but I'd be willing to give it a shot. We could have the game at my house, but public transit did not see fit to run Septa in the thriving Metropolis of Harleysville. I can get anywhere Septa runs (I give them a week before the strike ends). I'm moving at the end of January to somewhere Septa will run. Anyway, I'm probably about on the beginner level skill-wise, but I'm nothing if not a quick study. Feel free to respond or tell me to shut up...either way...anything to drown out the silence


----------



## HandNik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Sorry guys*

My bad, can I jump in on that group with all of you guys? I can at least get to Conshocken through the r6. Anyways, I'm pretty much off all the time lately, which kinda sucks financially, but makes me pretty free to set my gaming schedule. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tahl_liadon (Nov 8, 2005)

*what is the status of this group? please someone...*

let me know if you are filled or are still recruiting?

aim: vlaassa
email: vlaassa at pk1475 dot org

thnx much!


----------



## Michael Tree (Nov 10, 2005)

We seem to be going in circles here.  Why doesn't everyone who's interested in gaming email or message me with their email addresses, then I'll send out an email to everyone, and we can discuss when we'll meet.


----------

